# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Installing tile into tile insert drain

## breakerboy2000

I have a long tile insert linear grate as well as a insert floor waste, should regular cement based tile adhesive be used or a silicon to stick tiles onto the stainless steel drain surface? 
Also, for grouting , normal grout or a silicon ?  Thanks for any replies. 
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## atregent

I'll give this thread a bump because I'll be attempting to do the same thing a week or two. 
I was thinking about using Sika 11FC since it's a stainless steel insert, and I'm not sure if regular tile adhesive (Davco Powder Mastic) would get a good grip.

----------


## Renopa

> I'll give this thread a bump because I'll be attempting to do the same thing a week or two. 
> I was thinking about using Sika 11FC since it's a stainless steel insert, and I'm not sure if regular tile adhesive (Davco Powder Mastic) would get a good grip.

   
In a recent bathroom reno here, the tiler cleaned the inside of the stainless steel with turps, then a coarse sandpaper to give it a key....followed by regular tile adhesive/grout/etc.  Don't know if this is the 'normal' way of doing it but he's been tiling for 55 years so I accepted his advice. 
Don't forget to match the tiles in the insert with the floor tiles, just to make everything look schmick!!!   
Hope this helps?   :Biggrin:

----------


## atregent

Can't really argue with 55 years experience! 
It's a 1800mm linear grate, so I'll have to very carefully line up all the grout lines too (which would drive me crazy if I didn't)

----------


## phild01

> In a recent bathroom reno here, the tiler cleaned the inside of the stainless steel with turps, then a coarse sandpaper to give it a key....followed by regular tile adhesive/grout/etc.  Don't know if this is the 'normal' way of doing it but he's been tiling for 55 years so I accepted his advice. 
> Don't forget to match the tiles in the insert with the floor tiles, just to make everything look schmick!!!   
> Hope this helps?

  Turps would not be a good idea as it leaves an oily residue.  It might have been metho the tiler used.

----------


## Renopa

> Turps would not be a good idea as it leaves an oily residue.  It might have been metho the tiler used.

  Phil, you could be right with that too....both bottles were there!     
[QUOTE] Can't really argue with 55 years experience! 
It's a 1800mm linear grate, so I'll have to very carefully line up all  the grout lines too (which would drive me crazy if I didn't) 		
I was a bit the same when it came to his experience because it was the first linear grate for me too.   
Totally relate to grout lines driving you crazy, that would be enough for me to rip it out and start again!!  LOL   (and why I mentioned it...LOL)  Only a 900 grate here, the 1800 will look schmicko!!

----------


## atregent

> Turps would not be a good idea as it leaves an oily residue.  It might have been metho the tiler used.

  Ha. My brain didn't even register the turps part, I actually read it as metho.

----------


## breakerboy2000

my drain was custom made and they already roughed up the surface, it looks very nice, but i made a mistake and used liquid nails, 3 weeks later and still hadnt dried, had a glazier fit the shower screens and he must of stepped on it as the LN had oosed all out the sides, when i get around to it i will take them out and probably use normal adhesive, not much of an issue now as its along a wall and doesnt normally get walked on.

----------


## JB1

You asked if you should use silicone or tile glue and then ended up using liquid nails? Haha  
My tiler used tile adhesive, but I would say silicone or polyurethane sealant would work just as well.  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craigoss

I vote for silicon

----------


## phild01

I would use the tile adhesive if cement/polymer based.

----------


## atregent

On the subject of tile insert drains... 
I will be installing mine on the weekend, and just wondering what the best way of securing it to the screed is. 
I've got a nice trough with puddle flange waste across the width of the room, waterproofed nicely. My concern is when I fill the trough with screed and place the drain, there's really nothing to hold it securely, aside from the stickyness of the screed, which may not adhere all that well to the stainless. 
Am I being overly paranoid about it?

----------


## Craigoss

My tiler just stuck it in the screed

----------


## atregent

> My tiler just stuck it in the screed

  Cheers. I guess I'll go with that and see how it works out.

----------


## phild01

> I have a long tile insert linear grate as well as a insert floor waste, should regular cement based tile adhesive be used or a silicon to stick tiles onto the stainless steel drain surface? 
> Also, for grouting , normal grout or a silicon ?  Thanks for any replies. 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

  Confused as to what you now mean, screed won't stick the tile to stainless steel or is it the linear grate being set into the screed that you mean? :Confused:

----------


## atregent

> Confused as to what you now mean, screed won't stick the tile to stainless steel or is it the linear grate being set into the screed that you mean?

  I was the one asking about setting the drain in the screed.  
In the end I mixed up my screed mix, just wet enough to be able to make a ball, laid it in the trough, sprinkled a little water on the top and set the drain in place. Seems to have worked a treat, feels nice and solid.

----------

